# Where is the public health clinic in Javea



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Can anybody tell me if there is a public health clinic, and opening hours etc in Javea,
I have full residencia (the green piece of paper), I am 60 yrs old, can anybody tell me what the system is here, with getting a flu jab, and general GP care and prescription renewal service, preferably not private. How does the system work? Thank you


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You need my co-mod "xabiachica" who lives in Javea. she'll tell you, she'll be back on here in the morning bright and early!!!??? In the meantime have a read thru this post, it may help you??

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/93448-flu-jab.html

Jo xxx


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Thank you Jojo. I am new to this area, and don't know where anything is yet.
Yes I read the thread about flu jabs, I have had one for years due to asthma and heart problems, I just need to find out where the public health clinic is.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> Thank you Jojo. I am new to this area, and don't know where anything is yet.
> Yes I read the thread about flu jabs, I have had one for years due to asthma and heart problems, I just need to find out where the public health clinic is.


there are two - first you need to register with the one in the pueblo (known by us brits as the old town) near where the Thursday market & the policía local is (Plaza Constitución)

do you have an S1 form from Newcastle?

do you get state pension from the UK?

do you work here & pay NI or _autónomo_ here in Spain?

if YES to any or all of those then you take proof of this + green paper + passport + padrón + photocopies of the lot to the desk there & they'll help you get registered

then if the clinic in the port (in C/ Botànic Cabanilles) is easier for you to get to you can register there after you get your SIP card

if NO to the earlier questions then you will have to go private because they won't let you register for state healthcare


if that is the case I can recommend a very good English speaking private doctor


I have heard that occasionally they slip up & issue temp SIP cards to people who show them their EHIC card - but that is for holidaymakers only & they are getting wise to people trying to 'cheat' in this way & tightening up their systems


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie!!!!


did you find it OK & how did you get on??


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

I am not quite sure where I stand here! I think I am in 'catch 22' so to speak.
I am 60 (May just gone), but I am one of these people who have to wait till July next year to get my full State pension from the UK,because of Uk's gov. raising of pensionable age. I already receive a very small NHS pension since my 60th birthday.
I retired due to severe back and knee injury in 2004, but have never claimed any UK sickness benefits.
As my husband was working abroad for the last couple of years, I have spent time there with him
We still have a UK home address, but we rent the house out, as we can't sell it yet due to the recession, so we still pay UK taxes on that.
I came to spend more time at our Spanish home in September, so that work could be done on the property, so I now have full residencia with the green paper. and have transferred our padron from ST.Javier to Javea in Septmeber.
We have paid Spanish taxes since 2004, when we bought our then holiday home in St, Javier through our fiscal rep. We have also paid Spanish taxes on this home in Javea since we bought it 2yrs ago, but haven't lived in properly till now, because it needed so much work, and my husband still does some work abroad.
I have in the last few days 'googled' and found out that I should have an S1 form, which I previously hadn't realised I needed. I did have an E111 which expired in May this year, as we spent shorter time sin Spain up till then.
I have written to the International Pensions Dept in Newcastle, now, informing them of new address, and requesting an S1 form, so that is where we are up to now, I have also emailed our asesor here and asked his advice.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

fergie said:


> I am not quite sure where I stand here! I think I am in 'catch 22' so to speak.
> I am 60 (May just gone), but I am one of these people who have to wait till July next year to get my full State pension from the UK,because of Uk's gov. raising of pensionable age. I already receive a very small NHS pension since my 60th birthday.
> I retired due to severe back and knee injury in 2004, but have never claimed any UK sickness benefits.
> As my husband was working abroad for the last couple of years, I have spent time there with him
> ...


you are in a catch 22 aren't you?

I'm pretty sure that you aren't going to be covered by the Spanish health service at the moment - certainly not quickly enough to get your flu jab, anyway

if I were you I'd phone Newcastle on Monday to explain the situation on +44 191 218 1999 - at least you'll know straight away if you qualify for it

when I rang for my dad's S1 when he finally decided to stay it took about 2.5 weeks to arrive from the day I rang

the private doc I'd recommend if you need it is Euro Clnica Jvea - Dra. Rosa is lovely & speaks really good English


----------

